# Recommend me an underbody sealant?



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Recently bought myself a 1986 BMW E30 and its relatively rust free.. i want it to stay like this so looking to seal the underbody etc.. a few people have recommended waxoyl?

Im sure a lot of you who have restored cars previously have a few tips for me! Also if you look at the picture below you will notice a bit of rust, its only on the surface with no bubbling.. would i sand this away and repaint?



And a few pictures for your time!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ooooh JunglistJed :wave:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bilt Hamber do some really good stuff

See it in action and drool 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

An underbody sealant?...Tampon or Tena?


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Will that bilt hamber stuff be strong enough though?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Used their corrosion waxes and rust treatments all over my resto project, hard to find better. They score well in product testing


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

JunglistJed said:


> Will that bilt hamber stuff be strong enough though?


Not used their underbody stuff but based solely on using their other products (Deox gel, Finis, Electrox, Sufex HD, Ferrosol, clays etc) I would not hesitate to use their underbody waxes. You can accuse BH of not having sexy marketing or maybe their prices are too low but there is nothing weak about the products


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

tbh with the mk1 i have in atm no amount of cavity wax stopped the rot from spreading in it lol. once its in the metal you can put what ever you like over it but it will still spread through the middle of it.

if you want to seal that get a wire wheel and take it back to bare metal and then paint it with epoxymastic 121 chassis paint. (you can overpaint this with 2k paints/ celly /1k stuff and filler will stick to it ok) its also hard as **** once dry and way more durable than other coatings and waxes. if there is still rust left the FE123 sold by rust also is a great product for converting any reaming rot if its bad

cavity waxes are great for preserving good painted clean steel, they wont seal bare steel (i have pics to prove this hands down) and they wont stop rust from continuing to rust.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Like I said on ccuk.
Go for Deox gel to remove any rust then electrox over the top followed by a few layers of dynax ub


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I use ACF 50..


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

As ROMEYR32 said, the Bilt Hamber is excellent stuff. Are you planning to go back to bare metal or just apply an underbody sealant over the top of the existing stuff? I took all the old underseal off my Puma and went back to bare metal. I used an Expoxy Mastic chassis paint from Rustbusters to seal the metal itself. I would recommend Rustbusters http://www.rust.co.uk/ or Bilt Hamber


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Like I said on ccuk.
> Go for Deox gel to remove any rust then electrox over the top followed by a few layers of dynax ub


Going to order some of this now and use when im back from holiday, any idea how much of the Deox gel i will need?


----------

